# Starting out



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

<p><P>Right now I am just starting out doing drywall finishing for my main work. I have been doing patches and small little jobs here and there. Now I want to start doing more. I am really good with my hand work. But Im trying to figure out what tools I should look into for starting out I dont want to spend alot of money right now cause im still pretty small and dont get alot of jobs lined up but I am getting my name out there. </P></p>
<p><P>&nbsp;</P></p>
<p><P>Does anyone have any suggestions as what to start looking for.</P></p>
<p><P>&nbsp;</P></p>
<p><P>Thanks</P></p>


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, Smooth Finish fella, welcome to the sheep pen!
If your good with trowel work, then I'd go for corner tools first cos that takes the most time IMO.
If you've not got the poppy for a bazooka then go for a Compound mud tube with corner applicator, For finishing just get a 3" corner finisher and angle box (tape tech, Columbia). Oh, and a pump.
Sorted!
Once ye get up to speed wi that, then start looking at investing in some boxes, 7", 10" 12". 
It takes a bit of time to get all the tools required so do it one step at a time - get up to speed with 1 tool then look at what ye could buy to speed up the next part of your system.
Good luck:thumbsup:


----------

